# Hunt test coming soon?



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a AKC JR hunt test for this Saturday. I am excited to get Rojo thru his 4 legs to achieve JR Hunter status. I am concerned because I will be leaving him with his trainer for one night in his kennels. Then his trainer will handel him for his first hunt test in the morning, not the ideal situation. I work and this is the only way he will make this event, there are 3 other events in the next month I can attend so I think its worth it. Anyone got advise for first night away from home coupled with first hunt test in the morning?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

It's all good and your dog will do great (or not). 

Bailey is spending this week with his trainer to get ready for Saturday and Sunday's Senior Hunt test legs. Hope for #3 and #4 if all goes great. 50% pass rate is fine at senior level for me.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/02/vizsla-senior-hunt-test-failed-twice.html

It's all about the dog in Junior Hunter and it's natural abilities. Nothing you can do but let your hunting dog be a *junior* hunting dog. This is elementary school level training for your dog. 

One thing I am learning. Don't rush. *Who cares * how long it takes? 

NO ONE.

The adventure and real happiness is the journey and not the destination. 

If he passes he passes. If he doesn't, there will be another hunt test coming up shortly. 

Enjoy, smile and have a good time. 

Glad you are doing this by the way. Wish more Vizsla owners would. I can only dream. They just don't know what they are missing. You can't explain it; you can only experience it.

Good luck. ;D

RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for the words of wisdom RBD. I am kinda of a nervous Papa right now, When I got my Vizsla 9 months ago I just wanted to have a healthy dog. Then I just wanted a dog that would be great with family, then I just wanted a dog that would hunt and point birds, then I just wanted a dog that could be a exceptional hunting companion..... So the list go on. Right now I just want a JR hunter title for my young dog, then I'm done... Yeh Right!!


----------

